# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  الطريقة المثلى في حفظ المتون وضبطها . للشيخ / عبدالعزيز الطريفي .

## المسيطير

الطريقة المثلى لحفظ المتون وضبطها 

الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن مرزوق الطريفي  
رقم الاستشارة /  2002  
تاريخ الاستشارة /  29/3/1428 هـ 

السؤال / 
ما الطريقة المثلى في حفظ المتون وضبطها ؟ ، وهل من وصية لطلبة العلم . وفقكم الله .  


الجواب :
من أراد توفيق الله وعونه في الحفظ فليخلص نيته في طلبه ، ويكون قصده وجه الله سبحانه ،  وليكن على حذر شديد أن يجعل تعلمه وحفظه سبيلاً إلى نيل أعراض الدنيا الفانية ، فحينئذ يحرم العبد التوفيق ويحرم العون ويستحق المقت.

وحفظ العلم لا غنى لطالب العلم عنه ، فلا علم بلا حفظ ، والحفظ طريقة قوية لبقاء العلم ورسوخه ، وهو طريقة أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معه ، وما تميز أبو هريرة على غيره إلا بالحفظ ، فقد ترجم البخاري في صحيحه فقال : باب حفظ العلم ، وأسند فيه من حديث مالك عن بن شهاب عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة قال : [ إن الناس يقولون أكثر أبو هريرة ولولا آيتان في كتاب الله ما حدثت حديثاً ثم يتلو : ( إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات .. الآيتين ) وإن إخواننا من المهاجرين كان يشغلهم الصفق بالأسواق ، وإن إخواننا من الأنصار كان يشغلهم العمل في أموالهم ،  وإن أبا هريرة كان يلزم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشبع بطنه ويحضر ما لا يحضرون ويحفظ ما لا يحفظون ] .

والعلم ما حواه الصدر لا ما حواه القمطر ، فالعلم هو ما دخل معك وخرج في كل حين ولذا كان يقول الشافعي : 
علمي معي أينما يممت أحمله ... قلبي وعاء له لا قلب صندوق
إن كنت في البيت كان العلم فيه معي .... أو كنت في السوق كان العلم في السوق

ولا بد لطالب العلم في كل فن محفوظات يحفظها ففي السنة يبتديء بالأربعين ويحفظ ما هو معلول وما هو صحيح والمعلول مع علته ، ثم يبتديء ببلوغ المرام أو المحرر لابن عبدالهادي .

وإن رغب الاقتصار على عمدة الأحكام فلا بأس .

ثم البخاري فمسلم فأبو داود فالترمذي فالنسائي فابن ماجه ، فموطأ مالك وإن قدمه على سائر السنن فحسن .

ولا بد من الحرص على الفهم مع الحفظ ، فلا بد من استشراح المحفوظات على عالم بصير بها ،  فالعلم ما نفع ، روى البيهقي في المدخل إلى السنن الكبرى عن أبي بكر الخلال عن الربيع عن الشافعي قال : ليس العلم ما حفظ العلم ما نفع .

وإن حفظ كتب الأحكام كالبلوغ والمحرر ونحوها وفهم معانيها وأقوال العلماء وأرائهم فيها حديثياً وفقهياً أغناه هذا عن حفظ المتون الفقيه ، لكن هذا لا يغنيه عن النظر في كتب الفقه ومعرفة أقوال الفقهاء وآرائهم وطرق استدلالهم .

وعليه مراجعة المحفوظات وتعاهدها بين الحين والآخر ، فآفة العلم النسيان ، ولولا النسيان لأصبح الكل علماء ، وليكن حفظه بعد معرفة النطق الصحيح لألفاظ المتون لكي لا يحفظ على غير وجه صحيح ، فيحرف أو يصحف ، وإن حفظ على من يعرف المعاني ووجوه الإعراب فهو أولى .http://www.islamlight.net/index.php?...2002&Itemid=66

----------


## آل عامر

أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم كما أحسنت إلينا بنقل بهذه الفائدة

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُم اللهُ خيرًا ،

وحفظ الشَّيْخَ الفاضِل عبد العزيز بن مرزوق الطّريفيّ ،  

ونفع بعلمه.

----------


## يحيى بن زكريا

جزاكم الله خيرا،

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

جزاك الله كل خير .

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله في الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي فخير من يوجه هذا التوجيه هو الشيخ لما عرف عنه ذلك وبارك الله في أخي الكريم سلمان وجزاك الله خير على هذا النقل الجميل المفيد .

----------


## أبومنصور

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الشوك الناعم

حفظ الله الشيخ /

 الاثنين القادم للشيخ محاضرة بعد العشاء في جامع رياض الصالحين بحي المروج بالرياض ،،

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم لله خيرا على هذا النقل المبارك.

----------


## الحاتم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## باعث الخير

ما شاء الله 

حفظ الله الشيخ الفاضل

----------

